# Taco Bell vs. KFC



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

There are a lot of those combo Taco Bell/ KFC places near me. I always eat the TB stuff. What about everyone else?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Neither.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Neither.


Taco Bell has become the first fast-food chain to offer meat-free meals certified by the American Vegetarian Association. It's also pledged to remove all artificial preservatives and additives by the end of 2017.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Taco Bell


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, when I used to be able to eat fast food Taco Hell was a reliable quick, cheap bite to eat but for pure fast food debauchery almost nothing beats KFC. I could make a meal out of just their biscuits and mashed potatoes and gravy alone. I especially love the gravy. It's probably horrible for you and I don't even wanna know what it's made of but damn it's good! 

Of course I never complained with a bag full of Taco Bell burritos, either.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

I've never had a taco bell, but they look nice. so i voted for kfc


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Can live fine without either but every so often I like a bean and cheese.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

mt moyt said:


> I've never had a taco bell


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


>


i live on the east face of k2 :b


----------



## RockmanJL9981 (Aug 23, 2012)

taco bell for sure

they have some very eazy to eat in the car foods like the shredded chicken burrito and the frito burrito
also now they have the taco burrito just watch the sour cream drip


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

scarpia said:


> There are a lot of those combo Taco Bell/ KFC places near me. I always eat the TB stuff. What about everyone else?


I find KFC rather expensive.

In my area, I have a Wendy's/Tim Horton's hybrid like this, and then another one with a Long John Silver's/A&W combination.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Definitely Taco Bell. That cheesy gordita crunch really speaks to me. But those little $5 boxes from KFC are pretty *****in' too. Went to one of these a few weeks back and saw dead little Ratatouille under the menu board.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

KFC. Taco Bell always puts onions in my stuff even when I specify that they not do so, and I can't handle spicy food or beans since my surgery anyway. :/

Unfortunately we now have neither in my city. The Taco Bell quickly went out of business (maybe because they always put onions in everything?), and the KFC burned down. There's a combo restaurant about an hour away from here. Not worth driving all the way just for that. If we're going to drive an hour just for food, it will be to Legs Inn.

ETA, wait, that's a computer-generated KFC/Taco Bell. :| Why not a real one?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

tehuti88 said:


> KFC. Taco Bell always puts onions in my stuff even when I specify that they not do so, and I can't handle spicy food or beans since my surgery anyway. :/
> 
> Unfortunately we now have neither in my city. The Taco Bell quickly went out of business (maybe because they always put onions in everything?), and the KFC burned down. There's a combo restaurant about an hour away from here. Not worth driving all the way just for that. If we're going to drive an hour just for food, it will be to Legs Inn.
> 
> ETA, wait, that's a computer-generated KFC/Taco Bell. :| Why not a real one?


It was just the first one that came up when I googled images. Didn't think it was important. Could you eat computer generated onions?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I prefer Taco Bell mostly because KFC kind of puts me off with how synthetic the food tastes. I prefer Popeyes for chicken. Not saying Taco Bell isn't any better but of the two, Taco Bell is the more simpler and less caloric.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

If it's only these two choices i'll gladly starve.

Thankfully, in Montreal there are hundreds of better places to eat and they actually serve real food. None of that kill the masses slowly food


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Taco Bell for sure, maybe its just the one in our area but its almost like the food at KFC is slathered in grease, if I eat a lot there I get sick pretty easily.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I ate this today and it was ****ing awesome.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Does KFC still sell deep fried chicken heads?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, when I used to be able to eat fast food Taco Hell was a reliable quick, cheap bite to eat but for pure fast food debauchery almost nothing beats KFC. I could make a meal out of just their biscuits and mashed potatoes and gravy alone. I especially love the gravy. It's probably horrible for you and I don't even wanna know what it's made of but damn it's good!


Neither if I have a choice. Although I have to agree with this. If nothing else, I could make a meal out of KFC's biscuits and mashed potatoes. Even minus the mystery gravy.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Taco Bell for sure, they have more vegan options. I love the vegetable powerbowls, I just ask for no dairy products. I do like the green bean sides at KFC and since by me the Taco Bell and KFC are also both under one roof sometimes I'll order a KFC green bean side with my powerbowl.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Taco Bell by a country mile.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm sure I've eaten more at Taco Bell, but I would probably pick KFC. Eat more Taco Bell partly because of the price and because I'm up late and often get a craving at around 12am-2am.



WillYouStopDave said:


> I could make a meal out of just their biscuits and mashed potatoes and gravy alone. I especially love the gravy. It's probably horrible for you and I don't even wanna know what it's made of but damn it's good!


I've never been a big fan of their gravy and one of my favorite foods is mashed potatoes and gravy. It is one of their default sides, so a ton of other people must love it. Maybe there is something off with my taste buds. Either ways it's a good option, because not many fast food places sell mashed potatoes and gravy.

Used to really love their macaroni and cheese, but I think they changed their recipe because I don't like it as much anymore. Potato wedges are usually my favorite side.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't eat at those places but I'd pick KFC if I had to.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Taco Bell when I need something quick


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

slyfox said:


> I've never been a big fan of their gravy and one of my favorite foods is mashed potatoes and gravy. It is one of their default sides, so a ton of other people must love it. Maybe there is something off with my taste buds. Either ways it's a good option, because not many fast food places sell mashed potatoes and gravy.


 It's probably just one of those love it or hate it things. I always loved their gravy but it's one of those things that you can really only get there. I've never tasted gravy that tastes the same anywhere else.

It might also be the fact that I wasn't allowed to eat meat as a kid until I was like 12. The first time I had chicken it was KFC and it had that gravy.

I think my mom finally relented and let me eat chicken because I was super picky and pretty much wouldn't eat most of the stuff she did allow me to eat. I did eat pizza but my dad was the only one who would ever buy pizza and he was rarely home. I was a really skinny kid. I don't remember ever eating much as a young kid. Funny thing. I don't really remember being hungry either. :lol

Pizza Hut is another of my nostalgia foods. Simply because it was the first time I had pizza. I'm not sure but it seems like a lot of people don't like Pizza Hut. I don't think it's that bad personally. It's not the best pizza on the planet but it's OK.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Scrub-Zero said:


> If it's only these two choices i'll gladly starve.
> 
> Thankfully, in Montreal there are hundreds of better places to eat and they actually serve real food. None of that kill the masses slowly food


Why so few Taco Bells in Canada? I looked and saw just one in Montreal, never been to that area though. No Popeye's either! They have Popeye's in Ottawa. In Montreal I go for a falafel place usually. There's McDonalds and Burger King in Montreal so don't give us the notion that it's all quality. And what's with the popularity of A&W up there? A bunch of 24 hour A&Ws have opened.

Additional thought - is the Club Super Sexe gone for good?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's probably just one of those love it or hate it things. I always loved their gravy but it's one of those things that you can really only get there. I've never tasted gravy that tastes the same anywhere else.
> 
> It might also be the fact that I wasn't allowed to eat meat as a kid until I was like 12. The first time I had chicken it was KFC and it had that gravy.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. Pizza Hut is definitely a nostalgia food for me as well. Used to go there a lot with my mom as a kid. We went to KFC on rare occasions but my dad always acted like it was too expensive.

------------------------------------------------------

Speaking of nostalgia I used to have the opposite with Taco Bell. My parents never ate at Taco Bell. One day while we had relatives visiting my parents had them babysit me. I was real young at the time and they forced me to eat Taco Bell food. I really hated it at the time and it caused me to avoid foods from Mexican restaurants and Taco Bell until around when I became an adult. It was almost a phobia because I remembered it being such a horrible experience(probably because I was forced).

Can't remember what inspired me to start trying Taco Bell. It was probably a combination of curiosity and wanting to sample something that had been forbidden(my fear of the place and my parents wouldn't eat Mexican style food).


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I voted KFC, but only because Taco Bell doesn't exist here in Europe (at least to me knowledge) 

I don't eat fast food though for the most part.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

scarpia said:


> Why so few Taco Bells in Canada? I looked and saw just one in Montreal, never been to that area though. No Popeye's either! They have Popeye's in Ottawa. In Montreal I go for a falafel place usually. There's McDonalds and Burger King in Montreal so don't give us the notion that it's all quality. And what's with the popularity of A&W up there? A bunch of 24 hour A&Ws have opened.
> 
> Additional thought - is the Club Super Sexe gone for good?


I don't know why there's so many A&Ws here lol. McDonalds, Wendys, KFC and St-Hubert too. All places I never eat at. There's plenty of junk food restaurants here too sadly.

Those falafel places are kind of nice(Amir?) I've eaten there a bunch of times. They have some tasty stuff.

And super sexe is gone for good lol. Have you been there? I use to pass in front of it every day years ago on my way to work. There was always a guy or two in front handing me party cards and asking if I wanted to go inside.


----------



## melonyellow (Apr 17, 2017)

chiggin'


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I don't know why there's so many A&Ws here lol. McDonalds, Wendys, KFC and St-Hubert too. All places I never eat at. There's plenty of junk food restaurants here too sadly.
> 
> Those falafel places are kind of nice(Amir?) I've eaten there a bunch of times. They have some tasty stuff.
> 
> And super sexe is gone for good lol. Have you been there? I use to pass in front of it every day years ago on my way to work. There was always a guy or two in front handing me party cards and asking if I wanted to go inside.


Never went into Super Sexe. While I love objectifying naked women I hate being around people who are drinking. I would see the flashing SuperSexe sign from up the street all the time. When I was a kid in the US they used to run TV ads. There's another place up St catherine I walk by - sexe appeal. Every once in a while I can get a peak of some girls at the bottom of the stairs. Don't eat at Amir as mush as Bouston - they are open to a decent hour of 4 am. And the Amir on St Cath is a bit further down that I usually walk. I do the Amir on Mont Royal sometimes. Basha draws me in because walking by I see the falafel in the window. There's another Basha near McGill too.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

scarpia said:


> Never went into Super Sexe. While I love objectifying naked women I hate being around people who are drinking. I would see the flashing SuperSexe sign from up the street all the time. When I was a kid in the US they used to run TV ads. There's another place up St catherine I walk by - sexe appeal. Every once in a while I can get a peak of some girls at the bottom of the stairs. Don't eat at Amir as mush as Bouston - they are open to a decent hour of 4 am. And the Amir on St Cath is a bit further down that I usually walk. I do the Amir on Mont Royal sometimes. Basha draws me in because walking by I see the falafel in the window. There's another Basha near McGill too.


haha i remember those kind of adds on TV. I miss that late night 90s TV stuff sometimes lol.

I know Sexe Appeal and Chez Paree too. Which is weird because I've been to a strip club maybe twice in my life. But i used to hang out in downtown a lot with some buddies, so i know the area kind of well.

And Basha, I forgot about that one. I'll keep it in mind when i see it next. It might be a new fun place to try.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I've only had Taco Bell a handful of times. I rarely eat beef and I go online to look at their menu that doesn't have beef and I just get confused as to what I want to try. I like KFC famous bowls and their grilled chicken, mashed potatoes and coleslaw meal. I get their potato wedges sometime too. Not a good place to get coffee though.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Scrub-Zero said:


> haha i remember those kind of adds on TV. I miss that late night 90s TV stuff sometimes lol.
> 
> I know Sexe Appeal and Chez Paree too. Which is weird because I've been to a strip club maybe twice in my life. But i used to hang out in downtown a lot with some buddies, so i know the area kind of well.
> 
> And Basha, I forgot about that one. I'll keep it in mind when i see it next. It might be a new fun place to try.


Boustan has ketchup packets. Not the best for falafel but good on potatoes.

On topic - we have a tie ballgame! This is a close as the pancake vs waffles thread.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

For the money, I prefer KFC since its actual chicken with meat at least and you get other sides that are food. 

Taco Bell, it's overpriced and all of its ingredients are just tortilla along with various combinations of shredded and diced low quality and god knows what food pieces. I don't even want to imagine what their grounded meat actually are. Now they are even starting to use snacks like fritos or cheetos as a food topping. That is just beyond absurd. But I do enjoy their overpriced crunchy tacos a lot with mild hot sauce. But then I could probably get two bigger tacos from Jack in the Box for the price of one taco bell mini taco.


----------



## TraceTobe (Mar 27, 2017)

wow, this is decently matched.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Taco Bell. I don't know if it's just me, but every KFC in my town gives me soggy fried chicken, it ruins the experience for me.


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

mt moyt said:


> I've never had a taco bell,


Same.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Gotta go with KFC because of nostalgia reasons and as a Hispanic, I cannot morally choose Taco Bell lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

We don't have Taco Bell here.


----------

